# how do u cool room that is too hot for aquariums?



## rrich741 (Apr 18, 2008)

My garage is usually really hot during the summer and iam planning on putting a lot of aquariums in there. Are there any suggestions that are cheep and easy ways of cooling off a room.


----------



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

Air conditioner.
Thats the easiest. 
I assume the garage is hot because it's hot outside. Cali. DUH!
Just make sure that there is nothing in the garage causing the heat to be a problem (heaters, boilers etc.)
You could also paint the garage and roof a reflective silver to reflect the warn sun off it. That might blind your neighbors tho!


----------



## fishoverlivingspace (Jul 21, 2007)

If you're doing this for breeding purposes, and your tap water is okay to put directly into the tanks (i.e., good hardness, low/no chlorine), you could just keep cool water constantly running in, with the warm tank water flowing down a drain, with a heater to for the night time so it doesn't get too cool. This would drastically cut down or even eliminate the need for water changes, and make an environment conducive for spawning.


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

What's the humidity like in la habra? You might could rig up some sort of primitive swamp cooler (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evaporative_cooler).... A simple window-mount A/C unit would probably be easier, but i suspect it would cost more to run.

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## rrich741 (Apr 18, 2008)

not much humidity


----------



## thefishdaddy (Nov 7, 2002)

you can add one of those wind driven spinning vents on the roof, keep all the lights off and turn it on late @ night or just keep one light for you to see the fish, and just add a lot of air stone in the tank, that is what i do when summer comes and sometimes it gets 90 deg. on the top rack and a lot cooler near the floor so all the fry goes up there and the the fish that are less tolerant to low DO goes on the bottom unless your tank is in a system, if you are running a blower or central air move it outside and then just move it back in when winter comes, dont feed to much coz the wasted food will compete for oxygen during nitrification or do the swamp cooler or just insulate the garage door and windows and let cool air in at night and close the door and the cool air stays inside longer and it also helps save energy if ever you decide to install a small airconditioner in it, when winter comes you can just flip the wall mounted air and heat up the room.D


----------



## Charlutz (Mar 13, 2006)

................. thought I'd lend you a few of mine since you seem to be out. 



thefishdaddy said:


> you can add one of those wind driven spinning vents on the roof, keep all the lights off and turn it on late @ night or just keep one light for you to see the fish, and just add a lot of air stone in the tank, that is what i do when summer comes and sometimes it gets 90 deg. on the top rack and a lot cooler near the floor so all the fry goes up there and the the fish that are less tolerant to low DO goes on the bottom unless your tank is in a system, if you are running a blower or central air move it outside and then just move it back in when winter comes, dont feed to much coz the wasted food will compete for oxygen during nitrification or do the swamp cooler or just insulate the garage door and windows and let cool air in at night and close the door and the cool air stays inside longer and it also helps save energy if ever you decide to install a small airconditioner in it, when winter comes you can just flip the wall mounted air and heat up the room.D


----------



## elwood (May 2, 2003)

Insulate the walls and the ceiling. I did that to my garage years ago and it keeps heat out in summer and keeps the heat in during the winter months.


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

I agree w/ elwood!


----------

